# Pictures of racks



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out a design for a new front rack on my XJ and would appreciate any and all pictures of every body's front racks. Cherokee or not, pretty or not, I'd just like to see some ideas. And I have used the search feature and found some pictures, but I'm hoping for some more.


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

Here's a couple of my creations.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Don't know if you found these on your search or not.

Here's the rack on my XJ. It's a Shooter Custom. 

I'm very happy with it and he's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

*"pictures of racks"*

this title caught my eye lol


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


>


lol see im not the only one


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

where can I get one of those for my truck!!


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

i'd prefer a matching pair.

Philly Jack


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Roof Rack*

Since we're talking about racks. I couldn't help but notice your roof rack. i'd appreciate any info you can provide. Looks like a Thule system, whatcha think? 
Thanks for the help, Philly Jack


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Philly Jack said:


> Since we're talking about racks. I couldn't help but notice your roof rack. i'd appreciate any info you can provide. Looks like a Thule system, whatcha think?
> Thanks for the help, Philly Jack


If that was directed at me, they are Yakima "ButtonDown AERO -6"s. They work just fine.

I have the Yakima bars, but in this case I just put them on my Rola roof basket. 

Here are some picts of the mounting method. 

FYI. I'll be off the grid for a week starting noon Saturday if there's any more questions. (Fishing in Maine.) Catch me in a week.  




































.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ski rack:


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the replys. After I reviewed the post I knew it could be interpeted several ways. John that's a hell of a rack, storage may be in an issue, but who cares. Bubba, that's sort of the product I'm looking. It's for an XJ and that seems to cover all the bases and some. I've got the roof rack taken care of, not a cargo/ski, just a Yakima rack I've had forever for snowboarding that just happens to work for toting rods around. I just never put a front rack on the jeep and now that the old ride is no longe driveable and it's rack to old to modify it's time to move on.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Things take time, Just contacted Shooter yesterday about some equipment that he specializes in. If this goes through I'll be sellin' Y-hike's rack. Nice rack but just too small for my family. Perfect condition. Phily Jack.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

What's the rack you have from y-hike?

How many rod tubes?

Receiver size?


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve, it's the black one at the beginning of this thread. I fact it's #2. Y-hike posted two pictures. I bought the black one and I'm talkin' with Shooter about doing something similar to the one that Bubba Blue (#3) had done by him. He's working mine up as a rear rack since I really will only use it to transport my gear after I've reached my destination. He's also gonna make me a few spikes that I'll be able to attach directly to the rack. That Shooter's a creative guy! Philly Jack


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Philly Jack said:


> Steve, it's the black one at the beginning of this thread.


Looks like a 2" receiver is needed for that one...


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Newsjeff....*

Rack...That looks more like a training bra


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jebson38 said:


> Rack...That looks more like a training bra


LOL, now THAT is funny


----------

